# What to eat/drink



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

COuld someone plese remind me what i need to eat/drink.  Drinking pineapple juice and trying to drink more water.  I have brazil nuts but dont really like them but will try to eat them.  Also upping my intake of brocilli.  I have heard that i should drink full fat milk and eggs is this right.

Cant remember from my last treatment, must have lost a few memory cells then

Gx


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

Gilli, this is my 1st cycle out of 3 to get to ET and this is my 1st cycle of not doing anything different from the norm, so for me I didn't change a thing and I think it kept me more relaxed, not sure if that helps you though xxx


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Who is it tells us these things?  I asked at Royal and was told to continue as norm    I haven't had any pineapple juice or brazil nuts


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi girls......
on my first tx i had lots and lots of proitien.....chicken, ham,beef, nuts, eggs, milk, cottage cheese, any thing full of proitien,
i made a smoothie every day, fresh fruit, whole fat milk and whey protien shake,

my first tx didnt work, but i had lovely embs day 3 8 cells grade As and Bs........i swear it was down to all the protien i was eating, i did have pineapple juice but only end of stimming and first week of my 2ww, but iv heard good and bad about it so this time i wont be drinking it,

i also take pgcare vits.....

um def drink ots of milk, but not with eggs, thats a no no, uncooked eggs are not good for you, nor the baby to be,


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hi girls 
i also drank the pinapple juice - but i made it fresh from juicing pinapples. I also ate the brazil nuts and i was successful and now have a 15month old beautiful little girl and am 16weeks preg with a natural BFP     ...  , 
i also done acupuncture which i thought really helped.. and used a hot water bottle on my tummy during the injection stage it is meant to help with the follies ..  i was sooo hung up on what to eat and wat not to eat it really drives us mad doesnt it..
wishing you all the luck in the world on your journey xxxx 

  

nicola xx


----------

